# Roasted stuffed whole chicken



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm roasting my first whole chicken tonight - just realized how cheap these birds are. I got a 58oz bird w/o neck and innards for $3.20. I stuffed him with spicy italian sausage, green peppers, mozzarella cheese, spinach, artichoke hearts and olives. Can't wait to see how it turns out - he looks delicious!


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

throw an open can of beer in the sucker as well...it will keep bird moist and juicy.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well?? :dr


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Well worth the money is one of those "Showtime" rotisseries. Rota-roasting is soooo good. :dr Back when I was younger I used to eat BBQ chicken four times a week because it was cheap and you could feed a lot of people and still have money left for beer.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

duhman said:


> Well worth the money is one of those "Showtime" rotisseries. Rota-roasting is soooo good. :dr Back when I was younger I used to eat BBQ chicken four times a week because it was cheap and you could feed a lot of people and still have money left for beer.


oh man....I love my Showtime Rotisserie! I cook all types of meat in it.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Turned out PHENOMENAL. The sausage in the stuffing was perfectly cooked and all the stuffing ingredients were deliciously melted together. The chicken was perfectly crispy on the outside and ridiculously juicy. When I do it again, I'll marinate the chicken overnight to give it a wee bit more flavor, even though it nicely picked up some flavors from the stuffing and drip pan.

Definitely a winner.


----------



## goatfarmer (Feb 24, 2008)

I would never have thunk of mix'in the itialian saugage with chicken, sounds yummy, :chk now looking into purchasing a rotisserie, and I thought cigars would be my only downfall as I charge down the slippery slope.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

where are the pictures.. lol I am thinking of doing the same but at a campsite type setting..


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

goatfarmer said:


> and I thought cigars would be my only downfall as I charge down the slippery slope.


This forum will give you all kinds of "bad" habits. :ss

You have to upgrade your booze, sometimes you get into roasting your own coffee beans and single blade shaving and on and on ...:mn


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

If you're into chicken...try the recipe from the link in this thread...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96824&highlight=christopher+walken

and mikey...what temp and for how long did you bake that bird?

jag


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

why dont you PIF me with some of that chicken?


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

:dr

sound great, I do like Harry's beer can idea but doesn't work rotisserie it will all spill


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Sound like a dinner for me tomorrow,thanks for the idea:tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

jagmqt said:


> If you're into chicken...try the recipe from the link in this thread...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96824&highlight=christopher+walken
> 
> ...


It was on the upper rack of the grill. I have four burners arranged horizontally, and I had the outside two burners on low and the inside two off. I left it on for maybe an hour or hour and a half - I turned it once and then when it was done I definitely saw and smelled it :tu


----------

